# Introduction



## Kitcat321 (Mar 2, 2021)

Hello, 
I am newly married and having some issues already. Just here to try to get advice and learn.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

So what’s up with your marriage?


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

Welcome! What's going on in your marriage so early on?


----------

